# Shovelnose update - trucks



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

The latest part of my White Pass shovel nose project is the truck sideframes. I made the master from styrene, used small nails and brads for the bearing covers, and made the helical springs from solder. Then I had Richard K's invaluable help in creating a two piece RTV mold for casting - you can see the master and the mold with a casting just about to be released:
 








 
Before flash removal and filing (bottom), after cleanup (top). 
 
 








 
I'll add additional details including brake cylinders and shock absorbers, then some paint and mount to my home-brewed trucks.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

This is great Chris! 

Have you thought about making extra castings for others?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello, 

If my mold holds up after doing 4 more frames for the sister unit, I'd be happy to share my castings. Likewise on the mold I made for the nose.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 

Nice work on castings. What is the white pipe for? 

Terl


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

I agree your work on the shovelnose is fantastic. If you have extras I would love to get some truck frames and noses, I would love to build a set of these, also, in the future. They will be my only diesel engines that will exist on my railroad. Phooey on diesel. The bridge is little large to build to scale if you want to be accurate, so I am planning to build it in N scale with dual track to run my Nn3 WPYR but that is down the road. Retirement is getting closer, the jr high students are starting to drive me cuckcoo.

George from northern Indiana


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

The white pipe is the cooling tower for the nuclear reactor. 

Actually, it is a resonator for the sound card speaker - helps increase volume and realism of the sound. The speaker is at at the base of the tube, mounted to the frame. 

Thanks for the kind words, I'll keep you posted as I progress and see if I can make extra castings.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

That is great news Chris! I know I'd take a pair of whatever castings you offer up to make two of my own engines as well!


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed--I was looking forward to seeing the nuclear reactor !









Seriously, the pipe is a cool idea. I'll have to remember that.

Bill


----------

